
3D Coke Sign in Times Square [video] - xvirk
https://vimeo.com/229199452
======
VikingCoder
Something similar - the sand pit:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki8UXSJmrJE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki8UXSJmrJE)

Also, I can't find it now, but there was a car demo that was similar - it was
vertical, and the car drove through a show floor. Can someone find that one?

~~~
neolefty
Same sand pit with water _and_ lava:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p7YVqyudiE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p7YVqyudiE)

------
firefoxd
I'm always impressed on how high quality these screens are. Despite the fact
that they are on 24/7 and run under extreme condition, snow New York, and
excruciating heat in vegas.

You really have to see them up close in person to appreciate it, then realize
you are watching a commercial.

~~~
tyingq
Aside from the mechanical pieces on this one, the signs are mostly LEDS and
shift registers. Good LEDs with good heat sinking and rugged 5vdc power
supplies are really all that's needed for a good sign. Plus keeping water out.

The modules themselves are fairly commoditized at this point. As long as you
buy ones with name brand LEDs (Cree, etc), they are very resilient.

Signs you see that have issues are usually just the cheap modules with generic
LEDs.

------
detritus
As neat as the underlying tech is, the end result here is, to my eye,
essentially the same as default wipes/transitions from
#homeMovieEditingSoftware#, rendering all that effort fairly pointless.

Mind you, it's Time Square, so gimmicks got to gimmick!

------
willvarfar
Very very cool!

Also very very pixelated appearence because the sharp edges to each unit.

/me mulls patenting the same kind of thing but by stitching together small
cheap flexible LCD screens brought in bulk from Alibaba...

~~~
brudgers
The pixelation is a result of viewing it a distance closer than the distance
at which the image was designed to be viewed. At a microscopic level, a fine
art photograph will show grain, an inkjet print will show ink dots, and a
computer monitor will appear as individual pixels.

The video is shot in close and tangentially in order to show how it works.

~~~
willvarfar
By "pixelated appearence" I mean the blockiness caused by seeing the black
sides of each block when its a different height. The display is a bit like a
minecraft map with the colouring only on one face of each cube.

~~~
justusthane
I think eliminating the black sides would actually make the 3D effect far less
visible.

------
hamburglar1
Very cool, I'll still be avoiding Time Square at all times though

------
hyperbovine
"Please pay attention to us, we'll try anything"

------
iammyIP
It's pretty sad that such an aesthetic piece of technology is completely
ruined by that companys content.

~~~
odessacubbage
the pursuit of aesthetics has always been bankrolled by commercial dick
measuring contests of one form or another. the fact that we can convince our
corporate overlords to continue financing unnecessary objects is one of the
few things that keeps me hopeful for the future.

~~~
iammyIP
Nice viewpoint, but still - why couldn't they engage some artists to do some
really beautiful stuff with this setup instead of nonstop-plastering their
default imagery onto it.

It's a missed opportunity to show off even bigger dick in that regard.

------
pluma
This is a cool effect but it looks like it's mechanical: the screen is split
into tiny squares which can slide in and out independently. It's not 3D, it's
literally tiny screens moving along the z-axis.

The technology behind this is probably quite interesting as the movement has
to sync up with the video but I can't watch this without wondering how long it
will take for some of the tiny screens to get stuck because of a failed
actuator.

It's more of a clever hack of 2D technology than an actual advancement in 3D
technology like the title might lead someone to believe.

~~~
jkgsligoa
It's _literally_ real 3D. Do you think only pseudo-3D-in-2D is real 3D, while
actual real 3D is just a 2D hack? It's ridiculous.

~~~
damnfine
If one dimension is limited compared to others, it makes sense to call it
psudeo 3d, because all planes are not fully realized. But it is still clearly
invoking a 3rd dimension, maybe a 4th if you consider movement in time.

I still call it just shy of '3D'.

~~~
wlesieutre
My car is 3D but it's only ever car-shaped.

~~~
thanatropism
Yes, but can it be segmented in open regions which are homeo/diffeomorphic to
subsets of the R²?

(Canonical example: the Earth is a three-dimensional object, but looks 2D
locally (at a neighborhood of any given point).

